# Budget weight weenie MTB parts!



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

On my current budget project I've come across some parts which have decent price/weight ratio (compared to insanely expensive trick parts) Feel free to add more, UK/Euro/US/World prices welcome. I've read up on a lot on the durability/strength of these parts and most seem to last surprisingly well, but can't speak for all, ye be warned.

_Edit 1: Also ordering from the Far East can take a long time, there may be some taxes for some countries (e.g. Italy), read up on the postage conditions._

1 euro = 1.30 dollars = 0.80 pounds sterling

Wellgo WR-1 flat pedals - 224 grams (pair) - 22.38 euros - free postage
Wellgo WR-1 Alloy Pedals for MTB 224g - Black | eBay

Avid FR-5 V Brake levers - 155 grams (pair) - 14.04 euros - free postage
AVID FR5 FR-5 Brake Lever Black 1 pair | eBay

Avid Single Digit 7 V brakes - 185 grams (each) - 34.55 euros (pair) - free postage
Avid Single Digit 7 SD-7 MTB Bike Cycling Rim v-Brake set Front+Rear | eBay

Hylix carbon handlebar - 115 grams - 43.28 euros - free postage
HYLIX Carbon MTB flat HandleBar-115g/31.8*600-for XC&FR | eBay

Chinese carbon saddle - 90-100 grams - 28.87 euros - 10 euros postage
Full Carbon Road MTB Bike bicycle Seat Saddle - SA2 | eBay

Mosso aluminium Forks, v-brake and disc - 700 grams - 45.52 euros - free postage
2011 Mosso MTB Aluminium 7005 Rigid Straight Fork Black/White | eBay

Chinese carbon seatpost - 200 grams - 18.04 euros - 10 euros postage
Full Carbon - Road Bike MTB 27.2mm Seatpost * 350mm | eBay

Kenda Klimax folding 1.95 tyre - 345 grams - 20.44 euros - free postage
Kenda K910 Klimax Lite 26 x 1.95 80 PSI Mountain Bike MTB Black 1 PCS 345g New | eBay

J&L titanium skewers - 30/40 grams - 20 euros - free postage
J&L Titanium Wheel skewers-Blu-40g/pair-Ti-Anti-Theft-Bicycle-Mountain&Road Bike | eBay

Selcof stem (25.4mm) - 137 grams - 15.94 euros - 4 euros postage
http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/110517421098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Lightweight tubes - Kenda lite (120 grams), Maxxis Flyweight (100 grams) - prices and postage vary


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Shame the links aren't for the good ole USA. I'm in the process of trying to lighten up two new bikes I picked up for my kids and of course want to keep the parts changes on a budget as well.


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

They should work for the US, just type in the part name and you'll find em on Ebay.com 

The main thing is just to find parts that are good and very lightweight without having astronomical prices of the more exotic brands, e.g. Schmolke, ax-lightness, KCNC, Steinbach, etc


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks OP, I am need of the thread like this.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

For relatively lightweight (and cheap) 25.4mm stems in shorter lengths try carboncycles.cc - CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Stems - Alloy :: eXotic Meta F Stem :: CC-M112508


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

Sun EQ21 sleeved disc rims - 350 grams - 18.53 euros!!
Sun Ringle EQ21 Sleeved Disc Only / 26inch / 32hole / Black

Pretty good site, cheap postage, has good bargains and folding tyres all seem to be about half price

Schwalbe Fast Fred tyre - 350 grams - 28.42 euros
Schwalbe Fast Fred Light Folding Tyre / 26 Inch / 2.0 Inch / Black / Qualifier Compound


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

davetrials said:


> On my current budget project I've come across some parts which have decent price/weight ratio (compared to insanely expensive trick parts) Feel free to add more, UK/Euro/US/World prices welcome. I've read up on a lot on the durability/strength of these parts and most seem to last surprisingly well, but can't speak for all, ye be warned.


Im really not impressed with any of these parts, but I get that they are "budget". Id personally stay away from any "budget carbon" IMO, though its been debated much.

I really didnt spend a whole lot more on my "high end" WW parts and everything I have weight wise is far lighter than most of these counter parts.


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

Ace5high said:


> Im really not impressed with any of these parts, but I get that they are "budget". Id personally stay away from any "budget carbon" IMO, though its been debated much.
> 
> I really didnt spend a whole lot more on my "high end" WW parts and everything I have weight wise is far lighter than most of these counter parts.


Cool, please give us the parts and where to get them, prices, etc.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

davetrials said:


> Cool, please give us the parts and where to get them, prices, etc.


I dont have a specific list. I guess my point is that if you spend a little time researching for sales or on ebay you can get the real things for not much more. Some people like the budget stuff, thanks cool. but for me, Id rather buy slightly used on ebay than "Chan's-Cheap-O-carbon" stuff, for safety reasons


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

If you can give examples of parts that weigh far less and are only a little more expensive then please throw them up, even if its just brands or names, I'm building a sub 8kg bike for 800 euros, I could do with a hand to get it lighter  

I'vve spent a lot of time on ebay from US, UK, BeNL, Germany, France cross-checking prices, weights, using weight weenies listings and reading rider reviews of the parts themselves - any extra info would be great.

Interestingly. some of the cheapy chinese stuff is just made by the same manufacturers who sell essentially the same product under branding at a much higher cost. Still though, I'd much rather a well known brand - unfortunately they often end up often being _much_ more expensive with a relatively small weight saving.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

davetrials said:


> If you can give examples of parts that weigh far less and are only a little more expensive then please throw them up, even if its just brands or names, I'm building a sub 8kg bike for 800 euros, I could do with a hand to get it lighter


Sure I understand Ive been there  Ill try to give a few examples Id be looking for...

Keep in mind I dont know euros very well so Im gonna list dollars (only been over there a few times).

I got my wide (685mm) Easton EC-70 Carbon bar for like $65 U.S. on ebay. Think mine is like 135g but if you want a standard width version they are like 100grams or so.

Easton also makes some good carbon seatposts but personally I feel much safer on the Thompson Masterpiece I have. Again, it was an ebay barely used for $80 and weighs probably 145grams.

Another good weight savings is to go tubeless, I had a significant improvment in pedaling efficiency when I made the switch (less rotating mass). Those are the main things Id focus on personally.


----------



## pokz (Jun 25, 2009)

my cheapest weight reduction ive done on my mtb, removing the bash guard of my m665 crank (140 grams less for free), and change to alum chainring bolt,,estimated 150 grams.:thumbsup:

we all know loosing grams is expensive, i didnt mention others coz its expensive thou...


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cheap and lightweight is totally up my alley. I think I've pretty much done everything on my bike that is reasonable, with the exception of an entire new frame. 

Suggestion, non-qr skewer.

Bolt-On, cheap 10-15 on ebay. Set approximately 65 grams, weight savings from a light pair of QR skewers approximately 50 grams. 

5grams/dollar, not bad and some say they tighten much better and stronger than QR. 

Just a little more hassle than a QR if front fork mounted on a car.


----------



## davetrials (Feb 27, 2012)

Kore Stem from CRC - 130 grams - 28 pounds sterling (reduced from 80 pounds)
Kore Race 6061 Carbon Stem | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Just got the Kore Carbon/Ti stem for 29 pounds (it's gone up by 6 pounds, still great value)
Looks good, but weighs in at about 140 grams.


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

GFisher2001 said:


> Bolt-On, cheap 10-15 on ebay. Set approximately 65 grams, weight savings from a light pair of QR skewers approximately 50 grams.


+1 on the bolt ons. No need to go eBay and get spotty quality. Halo hex are ~15 from many etailers (crc, treefort, universal, etc)


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Sette Stem at only 119grams for $22


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

titanium quick release 48g $20.40 shipped deal extreme
Bicycle Bike Titanium Lightest CNC Quick Release - Red - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

slightly cheaper than ebay in the US.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Ashima Airotor, 85g, $13.78 shipped!!

Ashima Airotor Mountain Bike Disc Brake Rotor MTB 160mm 160 mm 85g 072774124688 | eBay


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't just rely on online buying when doing budgetlight builds and upgrades. Some of my best finds have come at an LBS. Many stores allow customers to upgrade parts on new bikes and then cannot legally sell the take offs at retail prices. So they go into discount bins and tables. Or they will drastically mark down things they dont think they will EVER sell. I got among deals the past few years....

Two brand new thomson 100mm by 25.4 clamp elite stems for five dollars each. 
Two brand new fsa os-115 110*10*31.8 stems with carbon faceplates and ti hardware for five dollars each.
Mavic 28h 26" xc rims for less than ten dollars each.
Composite bottle cages under a dollar each
Ti rail saddles for twenty bucks
Look quartz (new version) and crank brothers and wellgo clipsless pedals with cleats for twenty a pair.
Three pound disc only norco and specialized brand xc hardtail frames for $150 

And so on...


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone else find some good deals? I am looking at Ti bolts those Ashima Rotors and anything else relatively inexpensive. I would love to go with some new wheels but just no $$$ for it...


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I got a Blackburn Slick water bottle cage tonight from my local store for 10 dollars. I put it on my bike and it held my Powerade bottle with no problems. I didn't weigh it, I was only there because it was the ride's meeting place but it's supposed to weigh under 25 grams. 10 bucks!

Polycarbonate Bicycle Bottle Cage - Blackburn Design


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Older (early 90s) skinwall mtb tires, if you can find NOS examples are usually fairly light, even in basic wire-bead varieties. I have a bunch of specialized ground control 2.1s that are about 650g average weight, and they sure cost a lot less than a modern "blackwall" foldable 2.1 from Michelin or Hutchinson or so forth, that are about the same weight.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

wanted to repost as this gave me a good idea on what to look at.



super jim said:


> Cannondale 2009 29er - 4 purchase price	$799.00
> 
> Parts original modified Diff. Price/cost $/gram
> handlebars-monkey light	320 g 180 g -140 g $80 $0.57
> ...


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

hygia hydraulic brakes + rotors Front and Rear $90ish shipped dealextreme!

thread about the hygia brand, gotten mixed reviews
http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/hygia-disc-brakes-523885.html

there are 3-4 models of brakes for hygia. Usagi is one of their lightest and better reviewed. (the deal extreme ones appear to be usagi)


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

*tire* schwalb racing ralph PERFORMANCE LINE (mid-tier) 500g-550g 26" ~$36 shipped
Bicycle Tires - Mountain Bike Tires - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

also have 29" version.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips bob! I just ordered a pair of RA RAs and a set of Hygia brakes.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

After doing research on grips, I decided on esi racer's silicon grips. 50g for the pair. If you have large hands, you may want to get esi chunky instead (but don't forget gloves will add extra thickness). There are lighter grips but many members posted that extra comfort of these are worth the slight weight penalty.

$15 shipped for multiple colors on ebay
esi | eBay

$15.93 shipped for black on amazon. (other colors cost more)


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

For those who want a bashguard BBG's are good value/weight.

28g for the superlight version - $12

superlights


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

found a *way* better price for schwalbe tires.

related thread
4x tires (hans dampf evo snake skin + many others) ~$140 shipped bike-discount.de
http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-d...rs-~$140-shipped-bike-discount-de-816053.html


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

For alloy platforms I just ordered Wellgo B103's, stated weight is 374g per pair, $52 + shipping. you can go a little lighter for a little cheaper with Deity Compound pedals but idk if I trust the plastic.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

OuterNational said:


> Ashima Airotor, 85g, $13.78 shipped!!
> 
> Ashima Airotor Mountain Bike Disc Brake Rotor MTB 160mm 160 mm 85g 072774124688 | eBay


To those who own these... how are they holding up? How's performance?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't like the AIRotors as much as some other alternatives. Braking power is OK but they have a tendency to pulse and this affects modulation. Hygia SLP rotors have more power for less weight but wear out fairly quickly in the centre of the braking track. Alligator aries are longer lasting but cause uneven pad wear on my Hygia SLP brakes (XTR type pads). HSX rotors are heavier (13g more than AiRotors) but are my current favourite. Great power (wet or dry) and fade resistance.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Do any cheap [relatively] lightweight seats exist? Like under $60? doesn't have to be too insanely light because I'm sure most anything is lighter than my stock GT Avalanche 3.0 seat.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Tioga Spyder - $70 delivered from fleabay. 142g. The look uncomfortable and I haven't personally tried them, but alot of people rate them as a good comfy saddle.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

TigWorld said:


> Tioga Spyder - $70 delivered from fleabay. 142g. The look uncomfortable and I haven't personally tried them, but alot of people rate them as a good comfy saddle.


They actually start at $45! these look cool as hell but they're probably even more prone to breaking in the winter :/


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

mk.ultra said:


> For alloy platforms I just ordered Wellgo B103's, stated weight is 374g per pair, $52 + shipping. you can go a little lighter for a little cheaper with Deity Compound pedals but idk if I trust the plastic.


another contender wellgo mg1 magnesium $40 shipped all over the net. 380 / pair.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

pedro tulio tool + quick release about $38 shipped on amazon. I haven't shopped around though.

weights 105g /w skewer.
give that my titanium quick release skewers are 26g, that's a 79g max multitool, which excellent. I've had mine on 3 rides, so don't know how good it is, and how it will hold up. The skewer feels more substansial to the ti one as well.

has chainbreak, but no torx and hex starts at 4m.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

limba said:


> I got a Blackburn Slick water bottle cage tonight from my local store for 10 dollars. I put it on my bike and it held my Powerade bottle with no problems. I didn't weigh it, I was only there because it was the ride's meeting place but it's supposed to weigh under 25 grams. 10 bucks!
> 
> Polycarbonate Bicycle Bottle Cage - Blackburn Design


Just an update since I bought another one. I weighed both on my scale, 23 grams, exactly what they're supposed to weigh. I haven't dropped a bottle yet. They're 12 dollars everywhere.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is 250g light for a seatpost? If so here Easton EA70 Zero 300mm Seatpost - 72 Percent Off 72 Items for 72 Hours this only $25


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

No, 150g is light for a post. 100 grams is light and very expensive but possible.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I know it's not very "budget" friendly, but i just upgraded my Suntour XCT v3 to a new Rock Shox Recon Gold tk for $249 ($262 with shipping). Looks like I'm going save a little over 2 lbs... Not bad!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I know it's not very "budget" friendly, but i just upgraded my Suntour XCT v3 to a new Rock Shox Recon Gold tk for $249 ($262 with shipping). Looks like I'm going save a little over 2 lbs... Not bad!


about $.30/gram, not too bad. plus, betters suspension compared to suntour.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you know where I can get a 400mm 31.6 carbon seatpost for good deal?



limba said:


> No, 150g is light for a post. 100 grams is light and very expensive but possible.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Uh... define good deal. Easton, Ritchey, NU, Syntace, etc, etc all make carbon posts.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> about $.30/gram, not too bad. plus, betters suspension compared to suntour.


Stock fork is 2591 grams and went to just under 1720 grams on the Recon. Psyched to get my first ride in tomorrow! The fork was 1726 without the steerer tube cut down by about 3",so I'm not sure what that brought it to exactly... Probably 1700? Either way, feels great and was only $249. Not bad!


----------



## madmattsarmory (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone have any good suggestions for wheels. I'm looking to replace the maddux dc 3.0 wheels that came with my cannondale rz120 without spending a huge amount of cash.


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

madmattsarmory said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for wheels. I'm looking to replace the maddux dc 3.0 wheels that came with my cannondale rz120 without spending a huge amount of cash.


Depends on your budget, your weight, and intended use. Stans crest wheel set can be had as low as $350 if you wait for a sale+coupon and are hard to beat price/performance wise (~1450gm?) if you are not a clydesdale and aren't hucking gaps with them; I got crest with hope hubs for $330 shipped; but they're not weenie light at 1600+ gm. Some people rave about these chinese carbon wheelset for ~600 shipped from light-bicycle; I wasn't willing to gamble and didn't have that kind of coin.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I picked up a stem from chain love on Friday for $4 ($10.xx with shipping). Did anyone else get one? Wanted the smallest one but they were out by the time I went to get one and had to get the 130mm one... Maybe I'll sell it and get a new saddle/seat post. 
Speaking of which, does anyone use the Hylix carbon seat posts sold on eBay? I know there's a thread about it in here but there aren't a lot of reviews on them. Just curious.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

hkenshin said:


> ... I got crest with hope hubs for $330 shipped; but they're not weenie light at 1600+ gm. ....


May I ask where? Thanks.


----------



## madmattsarmory (Mar 1, 2013)

$350 is a reasonable budget. I`m generally between 190-200 pounds and riding all mountain. Don`t do any huge jumps or drops but I do generally ride over 100km of single track a week.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

*carboncycles.cc*

Has anyone tried stuff from CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Gallery They're out of the UK, but have ebay sites all over, for ex:

Exotic Rigid Carbon MTB Bike Fork Disc Specific 44 5cm | eBay

I'm tempted to pick up a fork there....


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

O think if you search you can find threads on that brand.

Since my trail bike is trail only I'm converting to 1x9. Just remove two larger chain rings , derailleur, and housing with cable. Nice weight savings there for free. I'll probably have to get a longer tooth chainring or retention device. Next time I replace the bottom bracket I'll try to add a spacer so the chain line is better


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

cdn-dave said:


> Has anyone tried stuff from CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Gallery They're out of the UK, but have ebay sites all over, for ex:
> 
> Exotic Rigid Carbon MTB Bike Fork Disc Specific 44 5cm | eBay
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up a fork there....


i just installed a cabon fork from them on my karate monkey. I bought it used on ebay and only have 5 miles on it but i like it so far.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

built up a bike, so i have some parts to add here on deals.

carbon bottle cage 21g (no bolts)
$11 shipped on ebay
21g Carbon Water Bottle Cage Holder Road Bike MTB Part Glossy Black 1pc Single | eBay

J&L titanium seapost 400mm 27.2 200g, 31.6 220g . I trust this titanium more than carbon. in failure (carbon snaps, titanium bends)
$65


----------

